# Sepulveda mulholland closed road?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw a sign, "closed road" near Beverly Glen while driving, is any part closed to bike traffic?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I know they're working on Sepulveda between Montana and Sunset. I rode there a few weeks ago and the workers were kind enough to wave me through.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

framesti said:


> I saw a sign, "closed road" near Beverly Glen while driving, is any part closed to bike traffic?


just take Church. (W of 405)

just enough room for a bike to pass @ Sunset and you can get all the way down to the Constitution bridge via the path that runs along the 405. No need to be on Sepulveda at all. At least not between Sunset & Wilshire.


----------

